

Japan's technology champions: Invisible but indispensable - yan
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14793432

======
coffee
great read - I lived in Tokyo for 2 years, and as a westerner this attitude
resonated with me by the time I left... Upon my return things i hadn't noticed
before leaving now become noticeable - I was accustomed to a wide range of
knowledge at a very shallow depth, instead of a small range knowledge at a
deep depth - this article (to me) communicates the different approaches
between the Japanese and us. Good read, thank you for that...

